# SI all'inseminazione di single..



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

...e coppie gay in Inghilterra! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sa che davvero fra un pò voi donne farete tutto da sole... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma mi chiedo...è giusto (specie nel caso di una single) autorizzare la nascita di un figlio già di fatto orfano dell'altro genitore?


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...
> Ma mi chiedo...è giusto (specie nel caso di una single) autorizzare la nascita di un figlio già di fatto orfano dell'altro genitore?


se una donna se la sente di tirare su un figlio da sola direi proprio di si.


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e coppie gay in Inghilterra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche senza l'inseminazione artificiale una donna può decidere di avere un figlio da sola...
Comunque io personalmente sono assolutamente favorevole.
In realtà credevo che in Europa già lo si potesse fare da tempo...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se una donna se la sente di tirare su un figlio da sola direi proprio di si.


Allora saresti favorevole anche all'adozione di un figlio da parte di un single, gay o etero che sia?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e coppie gay in Inghilterra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè no?
tirare su un figlio da sola non è certo un problema-.
Guarda le vedove, le divorziate coi mariti che se ne catafottono..


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora saresti favorevole anche all'adozione di un figlio da parte di un single, gay o etero che sia?


si certo.


----------



## Old latriglia (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> se una donna se la sente di tirare su un figlio da sola direi proprio di si.


a me però sa un bel pò di egoismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	









in ogni caso il fatto come già detto che non abbia bisogno di inseminazione artificiale se è proprio convinta ... boh non mi convince  

	
	
		
		
	


	





in ogni caso si spera che l'inghilterra non faccia testo visto che hanno pure approvato la creazione di embrioni umani misto animali


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora saresti favorevole anche all'adozione di un figlio da parte di un single, gay o etero che sia?


no.


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.


ma come no?
se hai appena detto di si, che lo fanno già egregiamente  le vedove ?


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora saresti favorevole anche all'adozione di un figlio da parte di un single, gay o etero che sia?


Io si, purchè ci si accerti dell'idoneità dell'individuo.


----------



## Old latriglia (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come no?
> se hai appena detto di si, che lo fanno già egregiamente  le vedove ?


beh in quei casi non è che son partite sapendo che avrebbero dovuto far tutto da sole eh


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma come no?
> se hai appena detto di si, che lo fanno già egregiamente  le vedove ?


l'adozione ad un single   gay  o etero ma uomo non la concederei.
ad una donna sì


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

il soggetto importante è il bambino.e il suo diritto sarebbe avere madre e padre.
che poi nella vita se ne faccia a meno vivendo comunque bene, è un fatto.
ma se dobbiamo ragionare a tavolino a questo figlio vanno dati tutti i migliori presupposti per una vita senza problematiche in partenza


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè no?
> tirare su un figlio da sola non è certo un problema-.
> Guarda le vedove, le divorziate coi mariti che se ne catafottono..


Infatti. Onestamente non credo sia un problema.
Soprattutto se hai vicino parenti e puoi contare sul loro appoggio affettivo.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io si, purchè ci si accerti dell'idoneità dell'individuo.


Cosa invece non necessaria per una donna che decida o con un'inseminazione o in altro modo di farne uno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Concordo con il vederci una buona dose di egoismo...e una sottovalutazione degli effetti che andrebbero a ricadere sul figlio.


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'adozione ad un single gay o etero ma uomo non la concederei.
> *ad una donna sì*


non lo trovo giusto. 
questa è discriminazione.
ci sono un sacco di mamme che non sono all'altezza e che dopo la separazione ottengono l'affidamento.
perchè un giovane uomo no?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e coppie gay in Inghilterra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Logicamente si: le donne possono avere figli comunque artificialmente o no... meglio IVF che trombarsi uno scemo a caso


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa invece non necessaria per una donna che decida o con un'inseminazione o in altro modo di farne uno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè scusa, a una coppia etero che decide di fare un figlio proprio fanno forse dei colloqui preventivi?
Non capico cosa intendi dire...anche le coppie etero che decidono di adottare un bambino sono sottoposte a mille indagini...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Logicamente si: le donne possono avere figli comunque artificialmente o no... meglio IVF che trombarsi uno scemo a caso


Esatto!
Almeno sai che il bimbo sarà sano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Logicamente si: le donne possono avere figli comunque artificialmente o no... meglio IVF che trombarsi uno scemo a caso


Infatti.
Mi sembra ridicolo proibire qualcosa che si può tranquillamente fare con self help ...anche se magari con lo scemo può essere più gradevole...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Mi sembra ridicolo proibire qualcosa che si può tranquillamente fare con self help ...anche se magari con lo scemo può essere più gradevole...


Già..ma c'è sempre il rischio di beccarsi qualche malattia


----------



## Old latriglia (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Già..ma c'è sempre il rischio di beccarsi qualche malattia


beh ma mica devi prendere il primo uomo che incroci per strada eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Già..ma c'è sempre il rischio di beccarsi qualche malattia


Più "ottimista" di me...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Mi sembra ridicolo proibire qualcosa che si può tranquillamente fare con self help ...anche se magari con lo scemo può essere più gradevole...



Uhmmm... ti sei svegliata ottimista oggi... meglio IVF che magari becchi il dottore (o dottoressa) gnocco...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> beh ma mica devi prendere il primo uomo che incroci per strada eh


Guarda, personalmente ho fatto usare a mio marito (quando ancora non lo era) il preservativo fino a quando non è andato a fare l'esame per il test hiv.
Naturalmente gli ho chiesto di farlo solo quando la relazione era più che stabile e si era raggiunta fra di noi una buona complicità e un buon dialogo...per me la prudenza su queste cose non è mai troppa...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più "ottimista" di me...


su queste cose non scherzo...ammetto di essere timorosa


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa invece non necessaria per una donna che decida o con un'inseminazione o in altro modo di farne uno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul queso, ammetto che probabilmente il volere un figlio a tutti i costi è un pochino egoistico...ma il discorso vale anche per le coppie "normali"...


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora saresti favorevole anche all'adozione di un figlio da parte di un single, gay o etero che sia?


Assolutamente favorevole.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa invece non necessaria per una donna che decida o con un'inseminazione o in altro modo di farne uno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tipo? Un unico genitore non e' la condizione ideale... ma spesso e volentieri e' meglio 1 buono che cue teste di cernia!!!


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Tipo? Un unico genitore non e' la condizione ideale... ma spesso e volentieri e' meglio 1 buono che cue teste di cernia!!!


E' vero!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e coppie gay in Inghilterra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se una donna rimane incinta e l'uomo non ne vuole sapere, che fa? DEVE abortire per non mettere al mondo un figlio di fatto già orfano? O se rimane vedova quindi butta via il bambino o lo dà in adozione? O si compra un marito nuovo al supermercato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora saresti favorevole anche all'adozione di un figlio da parte di un single, gay o etero che sia?


Si, a meno che non si è contrari ad accettare realtà differenti dalla nostra. Tema trattato in altro thread e introdotto proprio da te


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se una donna rimane incinta e l'uomo non ne vuole sapere, che fa? DEVE abortire per non mettere al mondo un figlio di fatto già orfano? O se rimane vedova quindi butta via il bambino o lo dà in adozione? O si compra un marito nuovo al supermercato?


Si, ma lui dice che in quelle situazioni (padre assente o deceduto) ci si trova per caso...invece con l'inseminazione c'è l'intenzionalità...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè no?
> tirare su un figlio da sola non è certo un problema-.
> Guarda le vedove, le divorziate coi mariti che se ne catafottono..


A voler vedere bene le cose, ci sono donne sposate che crescono i figli da sole. 
La differenza sta solo nel fatto che ufficialmente, 'sti figli un padre ce l'hanno. Ma non fa scandalo quanto un bambino che il padre non ce l'ha neanche sullo stato di famiglia


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se una donna rimane incinta e l'uomo non ne vuole sapere, che fa? DEVE abortire per non mettere al mondo un figlio di fatto già orfano? O se rimane vedova quindi butta via il bambino o lo dà in adozione? O si compra un marito nuovo al supermercato?


c'entra proprio nulla.
qui si parla di stabilire a priori; e in questo caso ,per me,
sarebbe opportuno cominciare una vita senza handicap


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'adozione ad un single   gay  o etero ma uomo non la concederei.
> ad una donna sì


Perché no... un uomo solo è tanto in grado di crescere un figlio quanto una donna.
Non esistono solo vedove con prole, anche vedovi.


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> c'entra proprio nulla.
> qui si parla di stabilire a priori; e in questo caso ,per me,
> sarebbe opportuno cominciare una vita senza handicap


Personalmente sono favorevolissima all'inseminazione anche per i single.
Tuttavia sono potenzialmente d'accordo con ciò che dici e infatti credo che una certa dose di egoismo ci sia.
ma allora non credi che il discorso vada allargato anche alle coppie?
Quanti mettono al mondo figli pur non andando d'accordo...o per sistemare situazioni familiari traballanti...meglio sole allora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa invece non necessaria per una donna che decida o con un'inseminazione o in altro modo di farne uno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh senti, ma se io vado a letto con il barista perché voglio un figlio da lui ma non voglio lui, nessuno mi viene mica a chiedere niente eh.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, ma lui dice che in quelle situazioni (padre assente o deceduto) ci si trova per caso...invece con l'inseminazione c'è l'intenzionalità...


Ho capito, ma non vedo perché condannare l'intenzionalità. Di fatto il risultato è lo stesso: un solo genitore per un figlio. Se si è in grado quando la cosa è fortuita, perché deve essere differente quando la cosa è voluta?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Personalmente sono favorevolissima all'inseminazione anche per i single.
> Tuttavia sono potenzialmente d'accordo con ciò che dici e infatti credo che una certa dose di egoismo ci sia.
> ma allora non credi che il discorso vada allargato anche alle coppie?
> Quanti mettono al mondo figli pur non andando d'accordo...o per sistemare situazioni familiari traballanti...meglio sole allora


si dovrebbe sempre tenere presente la priorità di chi nasce e i suoi diritti sacrosanti di farlo su basi solide


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> c'entra proprio nulla.
> qui si parla di stabilire a priori; e in questo caso ,per me,
> sarebbe opportuno cominciare una vita senza handicap



Per me c'entra invece, nel momento in cui non vedo come handiccapato un bambino con un solo genitore.


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma non vedo perché condannare l'intenzionalità. Di fatto il risultato è lo stesso: un solo genitore per un figlio. Se si è in grado quando la cosa è fortuita, perché deve essere differente quando la cosa è voluta?


Guarda, io sono d'accordo.
Come ha detto Persa, che senso ha vietare una cosa quando la si può fare comunque?
Ti dirò di più, sono favorevolissima anche all'adozione da parte di single.


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> si dovrebbe sempre tenere presente la priorità di chi nasce e i suoi diritti sacrosanti di farlo su basi solide


Ma concorderai con me che spesso non lo si pensa affatto..


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non lo trovo giusto.
> questa è discriminazione.
> ci sono un sacco di mamme che non sono all'altezza e che dopo la separazione ottengono l'affidamento.
> perchè un giovane uomo no?


reputo che ci siano molti più padri non in grado rispetto a madri.
Poi non è da generalizzare ma non darei in adozione un bimbo ad un uomo single


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Per me c'entra invece, nel momento in cui non vedo come handiccapato un bambino con un solo genitore.


facciamo a non capirci?
non lo è nel modo più assoluto.ma se mi siedo e decido una vita lo faccio con tutto quello che ci vuole.
poi tutti viviamo come possiamo e subiamo gli eventi meglio possibile


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Io si, purchè ci si accerti dell'idoneità dell'individuo.





Ranatan ha detto:


> Perchè scusa, a una coppia etero che decide di fare un figlio proprio fanno forse dei colloqui preventivi?
> Non capico cosa intendi dire...anche le coppie etero che decidono di adottare un bambino sono sottoposte a mille indagini...


Mi pareva pleonastica la sottolineatura che avevi fatto prima...riguardo all'adozione del single... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ritengo che un'analisi del genere andrebbe fatta anche a chi, da single, decide di avere un figlio da solo tramite l'inseminazione artificiale...poi che si possano adottare altri metodi "naturali" per farli non ci piove, ma qui si parlava di inseminazione "controllata"...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> si dovrebbe sempre tenere presente la priorità di chi nasce e i suoi diritti sacrosanti di farlo su basi solide



In un certo senso hai ragione... ma la Famiglia come noi l'abbiamo sempre intesa mamma-papa'-figli non e' diventata una tale rarita' che oramai non mi sembra cosi' inusuale avere un figlio senza un padre... mia figlia lo ha solo biologicamente per esempio... eppure e' bimba sveglia, allegra e abbozza gia' tre lingue...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> facciamo a non capirci?
> non lo è nel modo più assoluto.ma se mi siedo e decido una vita lo faccio con tutto quello che ci vuole.
> poi tutti viviamo come possiamo e subiamo gli eventi meglio possibile


E' un ragionamento corretto in linea di principio.
Del resto io ho fatto dei figli con un uomo che reputavo per bene ed in grado di essere un padre valido che sarebbe stato loro di esempio ...ma non è andata così...

Ma poiché non è pensabile il controllo sulle ragioni per cui si decide di avere figli ...soprattutto perché è impossibile stabilire parametri e ancor più controllare la sessualità e la riproduzione ...cercare di stabilire uno standard minimo ha semplicemente un valore teorico.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Guarda, io sono d'accordo.
> Come ha detto Persa, che senso ha vietare una cosa quando la si può fare comunque?
> Ti dirò di più, sono favorevolissima anche all'adozione da parte di single.



Infatti, non ha nessun senso. Comunque se una donna è intenzionata, 'sto fijo se lo fa quando vuole. Vietarlo può solo essere dannoso, come vietare l'aborto. Divieto che porta ad aggirare l'ostacolo e a risolvere in maniera casereccia.


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> In un certo senso hai ragione... ma la Famiglia come noi l'abbiamo sempre intesa mamma-papa'-figli non e' diventata una tale rarita' che oramai non mi sembra cosi' inusuale avere un figlio senza un padre... mia figlia lo ha solo biologicamente per esempio... eppure e' bimba sveglia, allegra e abbozza gia' tre lingue...


ma sicuro.e magari ci sono quelli con entrambi i genitori che vivono nell'inferno.
ma da qualche parte devi pur definire delle condizioni *teoricamente* ideali


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pareva pleonastica la sottolineatura che avevi fatto prima...riguardo all'adozione del single...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto Fedi...scusa ma meglio controllata che a cazzo... onestamente non capisco il tuo dissenso... il figlio lo posso avere comunque tecnicamente... magari non sono eterosessuale e non voglio avere un rapporto con un uomo perche' dovrei? O anche essendo eterosessuale onestamente preferirei IVF che dover poi aver a che fare con i diritti di un altro che magari non voglio sia coinvolto...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pareva pleonastica la sottolineatura che avevi fatto prima...riguardo all'adozione del single...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti. L'hai detto: controllata.
Controlli che non ci siano malattie nel padre e che il feto sia sano.
Molto meno rischioso che farlo naturalmente.
Se io decidessi di farlo da sola avrei due opzioni...o andare a letto con qualcuno (che poi non vorrò nella mia vita), oppure di rivolgermi a specialisti, in tutta sicurezza.


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> ma sicuro.e magari ci sono quelli con entrambi i genitori che vivono nell'inferno.
> ma da qualche parte devi pur definire delle condizioni *teoricamente* ideali


Soprattutto partendo dalle necessità del nascituro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Poi che tante madri single siano in grado di crescerli meglio che in coppie traballanti...anche questo non lo discuto...ma che sia la situazione "ideale"...non mi sento nè di dirlo, nè di auspicarlo...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Soprattutto partendo dalle necessità del nascituro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma scusa...chi ha parlato di situazione IDEALE?


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Soprattutto partendo dalle necessità del nascituro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


invece forse il punto è spostarci da quello che una volta era ritenuta la condizione migliore. oggi evidentemente non lo è più ma noi facciamo finta che lo sia ancora


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> invece forse il punto è spostarci da quello che una volta era ritenuta la condizione migliore. oggi evidentemente non lo è più ma noi facciamo finta che lo sia ancora


e da dove parti?


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> e da dove parti?


dal desiderio vero di avere un figlio anche senza un uomo accanto
da una buona situazione economica che ti consenta di mantenerlo


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Appunto Fedi...scusa ma meglio controllata che a cazzo... onestamente non capisco il tuo dissenso... il figlio lo posso avere comunque tecnicamente... magari non sono eterosessuale e non voglio avere un rapporto con un uomo perche' dovrei? O anche essendo eterosessuale onestamente preferirei IVF che dover poi aver a che fare con i diritti di un altro che magari non voglio sia coinvolto...


Io dico che nel momento in cui si accetta l'IVF si dovrebbe anche accettare che lo stato (che in questo interviene giusto? Non a caso nessuno stato, che mi risulti, non ha legiferato in proposito, pro o contro qui non è significante) verifichi che tu, che mi chiedi da una parte certi controlli, sia dall'altra parte, pienamente consapevole e che le condizioni in cui crescerà quel figlio siano ottimali...

Proprio come nell'adozione...


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dal desiderio vero di avere un figlio anche senza un uomo accanto
> da una buona situazione economica che ti consenta di mantenerlo


 
già è difficile in due, brugola.
e la figura paterna non è così poco importante


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io dico che nel momento in cui si accetta l'IVF si dovrebbe anche accettare che lo stato (che in questo interviene giusto? Non a caso nessuno stato, che mi risulti, non ha legiferato in proposito, pro o contro qui non è significante) verifichi che tu, che mi chiedi da una parte certi controlli, sia dall'altra parte, pienamente consapevole e che le condizioni in cui crescerà quel figlio siano ottimali...
> 
> Proprio come nell'adozione...


Ok allora lo devono fare per tutte le donne che decidano di avere un figlio... mi sembra RIDICOLO...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> ma scusa...chi ha parlato di situazione IDEALE?


Ne posso parlare IO?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo stato, che deve regolamentare queste situazioni, salvo trovarci giusto poi gli esperimenti genetici di ibridi umano/animaleschi, da cosa dovrebbe partire nel dare indicazioni?


----------



## Minerva (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ok allora lo devono fare per tutte le donne che decidano di avere un figlio... mi sembra RIDICOLO...


tanto ridicolo a me non pare 
forse avremmo maternità più consapevoli


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Soprattutto partendo dalle necessità del nascituro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi allora parti dal fatto che avere un padre e una madre NON E' PIU'  la situazione ideale... ficcatevi in testa che quella famiglia non esiste piu'...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> tanto ridicolo a me non pare
> forse avremmo maternità più consapevoli



Per tutte le donne non sarebbe ridicolo... solo per le singles si...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> facciamo a non capirci?
> non lo è nel modo più assoluto.ma se mi siedo e decido una vita lo faccio con tutto quello che ci vuole.
> poi tutti viviamo come possiamo e subiamo gli eventi meglio possibile



Non siamo d'accordo. Tu esponi il tuo pensiero, io il mio. Non è quindi questione di non capirsi.


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ne posso parlare IO?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo si scontato che avere un figlio da sole non è la situazione ideale, a cui tutte aspirano.
Ma non sempre è possibile avere e vivere all'interno di coppie felici e stabili.
Ci sono situazioni in cui il desiderio di maternità è comunque forte...pur non vivendo (per mille motivi) una relazione stabile.
Ecco, secondo me è giusto che si dia la possibilità anche a queste donne di poter avere un figlio...che mi auguro ameranno e sapranno accudire al meglio.
Sul concetto di controllo preventivo sull'affidabilità del futuro genitore...non posso darti completamente torto...il discorso diventa però molto più complesso


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Fedi allora parti dal fatto che avere un padre e una madre NON E' PIU' la situazione ideale... ficcatevi in testa che quella famiglia non esiste piu'...


E chi lo dice questo? TU?

Avrai notato che nella maggioranza dei casi chi si separa tende, guardacaso, a...ripetere l'errore  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   e a ricostituire quel nucleo "naturale"?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> già è difficile in due, brugola.
> e la figura paterna non è così poco importante


ma nemmeno indispensabile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma nemmeno indispensabile


----------



## Mari' (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...e coppie gay in Inghilterra!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SI ... Jodie Foster ne ha due di figli senza padre, e sembra che abbia una bella famiglia.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

io sono la gnocca che sono pur essendo cresciuta senza un padre per 31 anni.
Non credo sarei la stessa gnocca se avessi avuto solo un padre.


----------



## Mari' (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora saresti favorevole anche all'adozione di un figlio da parte di un single, gay o etero che sia?



SI ... i bambini hanno bisogno di Amore ed Attenzione.


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E chi lo dice questo? TU?
> 
> Avrai notato che nella maggioranza dei casi chi si separa tende, guardacaso, a...ripetere l'errore
> 
> ...


e tu mi dici che sinceramente questo viene fatto per il bimbo o perchè non siamo capaci di restare da soli?


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma nemmeno indispensabile


L'unica cosa indispensabile per la sana crescita di un bambino è che ci sia qualcuno (madre, padre, nonni...) che lo faccia sentire amato, che pensi a lui, ai suoi bisogni (fisici e psichici) e ad educarlo nel modo corretto...


----------



## Mari' (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'unica cosa indispensabile per la sana crescita di un bambino è che ci sia qualcuno (madre, padre, nonni...) che lo faccia sentire amato, che pensi a lui, ai suoi bisogni (fisici e psichici) e ad educarlo nel modo corretto...



Quotolo!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono la gnocca che sono pur essendo cresciuta senza un padre per 31 anni.
> Non credo sarei la stessa gnocca se avessi avuto solo un padre.


Ma nei primi anni della tua vita l'hai avuto...e non credo sia stato indifferente questo nella tua formazione da gnoccolona!


----------



## Old paciughina (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa invece non necessaria per una donna che decida o con un'inseminazione o in altro modo di farne uno?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Credo che un bambino ha bisogno sia dell'affetto paterno che materno.
Però tutto è possibile....
Ma non vedo giusto il fatto di fare adottare dei bambini a delle coppie gay non perchè sono contro i gay ma povero già da piccolo si troverà ad affrontare delle problematiche forti forse...non sò non riesco ad immaginare un padre e una madre gay lo trovo difficile


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e tu mi dici che sinceramente questo viene fatto per il bimbo o perchè non siamo capaci di restare da soli?


Se fosse solo per non restar soli, si potrebbero agire tante altre situazioni (tipo ognuno a casa sua)...ma con figli di mezzo credo proprio che lo si faccia anche (se non..soprattutto) per loro...


----------



## Iris (23 Maggio 2008)

A me pare un falso problema. Se uno vuole un figlio lo fa...che la legge lo consenta o meno..secondo me il single, se proprio vuole ricorrere alla fecondazione artificiale, un medico che sia disposto a faro lo trova.
Se pure la legge lo impedisse, si troverebbe il modo per aggirarla.
D'altronde, se usasimo questo criterio pseudo etico, dovremmo sterilizzare un bel pò di soggetti, indegni di avere figli.
Mafiosi, camorristi, stupratori..secondo voi saranno buoni genitori?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

io non ne sono affatto convinta ma sono di parte.
Una donna per la crescita di un figlio a me pare più consona e indicata
ma ripeto, sono di parte.
Fossi stata cresciuta solo da un uomo la penserei diversamente-


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma nei primi anni della tua vita l'hai avuto...e non credo sia stato indifferente questo nella tua formazione da gnoccolona!


non lo so fedi.
Proprio non lo so.
Col senno di oggi direi la stessa cosa..


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma nemmeno indispensabile


Auspicabile?


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se fosse solo per non restar soli, si potrebbero agire tante altre situazioni (tipo ognuno a casa sua)...ma con figli di mezzo credo proprio che lo si faccia anche (se non..soprattutto) per loro...


io non lo credo affatto.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Auspicabile?


questo lo davo per scontato..


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E chi lo dice questo? TU?
> 
> Avrai notato che nella maggioranza dei casi chi si separa tende, guardacaso, a...ripetere l'errore
> 
> ...


 
Esiste anche la minoranza Fedi...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io non lo credo affatto.


Nemmeno io.
Anzi, mi sembrerebbe più ragionevole il contrario...ognuno a casa sua, proprio per non turbare l'equilibrio familiare raggiunto (madre-figlio).
Sempre personalemnte parlando...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E chi lo dice questo? TU?
> 
> Avrai notato che nella maggioranza dei casi chi si separa tende, guardacaso, a...ripetere l'errore
> 
> ...



Quindi se un essere umano e' semplicemente un coglione che continua a mettere su famiglie secondo te IDEALI... lo giustifichi dicendo che tenta di ricostruire un nucleo naturale?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cazzata allucinante... senza offesa...per me piu' che cercare una situazione NATURALE semplicemente prendono le cose con troppo leggerezza...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esiste anche la minoranza Fedi...


Giusto...ma proprio per quello nel regolamentare le cose si deve partire dagli interessi generali (=maggioranza dei casi) o da quelli particolari(=minoranza) facendo assurgere quelli a validi universalmente ?


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusto...ma proprio per quello nel regolamentare le cose si deve partire dagli interessi generali (=maggioranza dei casi) o da quelli particolari(=minoranza) facendo assurgere quelli a validi universalmente ?


 
Ma davvero credi che sia negli interessi generali ricreare una famiglia come la precedente? Negli interessi generali di chi? Visto che si parla di figli...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Quindi se un essere umano e' semplicemente un coglione che continua a mettere su famiglie secondo te IDEALI... lo giustifichi dicendo che tenta di ricostruire un nucleo naturale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusto...ma proprio per quello nel regolamentare le cose si deve partire dagli interessi generali (=maggioranza dei casi) o da quelli particolari(=minoranza) facendo assurgere quelli a validi universalmente ?


Questa autoquote vale anche come risposta alla tua...secondo me prendete casi particolari e date per scontato che valgano nella maggioranza dei casi!


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giusto...ma proprio per quello nel regolamentare le cose si deve partire dagli interessi generali (=maggioranza dei casi) o da quelli particolari(=minoranza) facendo assurgere quelli a validi universalmente ?


quindi se poi va male anche il secondo se ne cerca un terzo? e poi magari un quarto?
e il figlio dietro..trasloco dietro trasloco, padre nuovo ogni volta...
altro che egoismo di avere un figlio da sola


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma davvero credi che sia negli interessi generali ricreare una famiglia come la precedente? Negli interessi generali di chi? Visto che si parla di figli...


Quindi secondo te l'interesse "generale" per un figlio è crescere con una sola figura genitoriale di riferimento?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questa autoquote vale anche come risposta alla tua...secondo me prendete casi particolari e date per scontato che valgano nella maggioranza dei casi!



Veramente credo che sia tu a prendere casi sporadici di _serial killers_ della creazione di famiglie fallite... in genere chi si separa soprattutto con figli... raramente si prende la briga di metterne su un'altra...


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi se poi va male anche il secondo se ne cerca un terzo? e poi magari un quarto?
> *e il figlio dietro..trasloco dietro trasloco, padre nuovo ogni volta...*
> altro che egoismo di avere un figlio da sola


Guarda che lo stesso problema avviene per le donne separate che si rifanno una vita... Così come può succedere anche a una donna sposata che si innamora di un altro e se ne va di casa...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> quindi se poi va male anche il secondo se ne cerca un terzo? e poi magari un quarto?
> e il figlio dietro..trasloco dietro trasloco, padre nuovo ogni volta...
> altro che egoismo di avere un figlio da sola


Infatti nel 99% dei casi succede proprio quello...dai, non spariamole tanto per spararle!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te l'interesse "generale" per un figlio è crescere con una sola figura genitoriale di riferimento?


ma certo che no!
l'ideale sarebbero due.
Ma non sempre è possibile.
Quindi ..

sappi che se deciderò per l'inseminazione artificiale sarai fra i candidati ideali...


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti nel 99% dei casi succede proprio quello...dai, non spariamole tanto per spararle!


parla per te fedi...scusa eh?


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Veramente credo che sia tu a prendere casi sporadici di _serial killers_ della creazione di famiglie fallite... in genere chi si separa soprattutto con figli... *raramente si prende la briga di metterne su un'altra.*..


 
Una donna separata ci pensa due volte, anche di più. Un uomo separato invece non aspetta altro...


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda che lo stesso problema avviene per le donne separate che si rifanno una vita... Così come può succedere anche a una donna sposata che si innamora di un altro e se ne va di casa...


guarda che parlavo delle donne separate


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te l'interesse "generale" per un figlio è crescere con una sola figura genitoriale di riferimento?


Ok ora mi sto incazzando... nessuno ha detto che la situazione ideale e' un genitore solo... 2 sarebbe meglio... ma proibire  o controllare tipo adozione a una donna single che voglia concepire con IVF mi pare una grande cazzata... 

Di fatto le pazze scoppiate che ammazzano i figli hanno la famiglia ideale con marito and Co.


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda che parlavo delle donne donne separate


Sì ma allora in questo caso è diverso. Il figlio ha anche un padre. Non è come il figlio dell'inseminazione artificiale, figlio di madre single, che un padre non l'ha visto mai...  Comunque è un grosso problema.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Una donna separata ci pensa due volte, anche di più. Un uomo separato invece non aspetta altro...



Un uomo separato se ha da passare gli alimenti non sempre se lo puo' permettere


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Un uomo separato se ha da passare gli alimenti non sempre se lo puo' permettere


A maggior ragione invece...


----------



## Iris (23 Maggio 2008)

Ripeto quanto detto prima: secondo me è un falso problema. Nessuno impedisce di procreare a soggetti indegni, perchè impedirlo ai single ?mi pare una stronzata.
I boss mafiosi non vengono mica castrati. E Dio solo sa quanto sarebbe opportuno!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> parla per te fedi...scusa eh?


Io ti scuso anche  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...ma se mi riporti come credibile una situazione di padri/madri in perpetuo peregrinaggio da un rapporto all'altro...scusa ma IO la considero situazione non rispecchiante la maggioranza dei casi!


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io ti scuso anche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che il discorso che finita una storia una/uno se ne cerca di ricostruire un'altra l'hai tirato fuori tu

ps e io invece non ti scuso


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Veramente credo che sia tu a prendere casi sporadici di _serial killers_ della creazione di famiglie fallite... in genere chi si separa soprattutto con figli... raramente si prende la briga di metterne su un'altra...


In effetti la maggior parte delle mie amiche separate con figli piccoli se ne guarda bene dal mettere in casa un uomo...magari in futuro ricostruiranno un nucleo...ma adesso noto che si spaventano solo all'idea


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma certo che no!
> l'ideale sarebbero due.
> Ma non sempre è possibile.
> Quindi ..
> ...


Perchè ciò i bei pezzi dentro?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> guarda che il discorso che finita una storia una/uno se ne cerca di ricostruire un'altra l'hai tirato fuori tu
> 
> ps e io invece non ti scuso


Minchia ohhhh!!!

Certo, ma nell'ottica della stabilità...ovvio che non ci si mette in casa il/la prima che ti spupazzi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ps. me farò una ragione..


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Minchia ohhhh!!!
> 
> Certo, ma nell'ottica della stabilità...ovvio che non ci si mette in casa il/la prima che ti spupazzi!
> 
> ...


ripartiamo daccapo??? l'ottica della stabilità lo dici tu...io no.
punto.
m'hai rotto


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> *Ok ora mi sto incazzando*... nessuno ha detto che la situazione ideale e' un genitore solo... 2 sarebbe meglio... ma proibire o controllare tipo adozione a una donna single che voglia concepire con IVF mi pare una grande cazzata...
> 
> Di fatto le pazze scoppiate che ammazzano i figli hanno la famiglia ideale con marito and Co.


Non capisco bene il perchè...e neanche perchè le TUE opinioni debbano essere sacrosante e quelle degli altri cazzate...strano modo di confrontarsi...ma andrà bene così!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ripartiamo daccapo??? l'ottica della stabilità lo dici tu...io no.
> punto.
> m'hai rotto


Sinceramente anche io...


----------



## brugola (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente anche io...


e allora mollami..


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In effetti la maggior parte delle mie amiche separate con figli piccoli se ne guarda bene dal mettere in casa un uomo...magari in futuro ricostruiranno un nucleo...ma adesso noto che si spaventano solo all'idea


 
Infatti. Anche le mie amiche separate sono spaventate, e non soltanto dagli ex mariti rompicoglioni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Invece i miei amici separati, con figli, hanno quasi tutti ricostruito una famiglia...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non capisco bene il perchè...e neanche perchè le TUE opinioni debbano essere sacrosante e quelle degli altri cazzate...strano modo di confrontarsi...ma andrà bene così!


piuttosto comune per altro...


----------



## Old fischio (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Un uomo separato se ha da passare gli alimenti non sempre se lo puo' permettere


infatti.. e non solo per gli alimenti... che a "passare" altro ci vogliono ben altre energie!

insomma chi è incinto/a.. a chi vanno fatte le congratulazioni?


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> infatti.. e non solo per gli alimenti... *che a "passare" altro ci vogliono ben altre energie!*
> 
> insomma chi è incinto/a.. a chi vanno fatte le congratulazioni?


 





















   addirittura...


----------



## Old fischio (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> addirittura...


scherzi o sei seria? mai sentito della difficoltà ad essere genitori.. o credi sia una passeggiata?

ops... sorry! davvero.. mi spiace!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Maggio 2008)

Che belle ste discussioni che io non riesco mai dire che davvero davvero la penso così o colà!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però sul fatto che la donna sia autonoma per il suo stesso essere madre... bè... sì... io penso di sì.

Oh, non ho figli, quindi magari dico cazzate...

Ma sinceramente penso che le donne, in quanto biologicamente strutturate come madri, siano autonome.

Gli uomini... francamente... *diventano* (se ne hanno voglia) padri.

Nella società più semplici la prole viene allevata dalle femmine. Magari in comunità, ma tra femmine.
Gli uomini hanno funzione di sostentamento e subentrano nell'educazione dei figli in età puberale, quando è il momento di insegnargli il loro ruolo maschile, di sostentamento.

Ma nella nostra società francamente... per come siamo messi... non ha senso nemmeno più quella funzione.

Le donne si mantengono economicamente da sole e figli... cosa devono imparare? A diventare tronisti?   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Signori uomini, sinceramente, visti da qua non è che parete così indispensabili...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Signori uomini, sinceramente, visti da qua non è che parete così indispensabili...



dura lex sed lex


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Signori uomini, sinceramente, visti da qua non è che parete così indispensabili...



dura lex ,sed lex


----------



## Old fischio (23 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Signori uomini, sinceramente, visti da qua non è che parete così indispensabili...


solo da questo, e con rispetto te lo dico.. si vede che non hai figli..
per quanto riguarda l'indispensabilità.. immagino tu abbia visto "Mi chiamo Sam"


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che belle ste discussioni che io non riesco mai dire che davvero davvero la penso così o colà!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia madre quando mi racconta della sua infanzia si ricorda di essere stata allevata dalla madre e dalle sorelle di lei. 
Vivevano in case vicine e tutte si aiutavano a vicenda.
Una comunità al femminile.
Mio nonno (come molti altri uomini) in quel periodo era in guerra.
Credo che il ruolo di padre si sia rivalutato oggigiorno...da quando le madri lavorano...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mia madre quando mi racconta della sua infanzia si ricorda di essere stata allevata dalla madre e dalle sorele di lei.
> Vivevano in case vicine e tutte si aiutavano a vicenda.
> Una comunità al femminile.
> Mio nonno (come molti altri uomini) in quel periodo erano in guerra.
> Credo che il ruolo di padre si sia rivalutato oggigiorno...da quando le madri lavorano...













le comunità femminili hanno allevato parecchi figli.
E l'hanno fatto egregiamente.
Certo non faccio il  discorso idiota che si debba o possa fare a meno dell'uomo ma è possibile farlo...


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> solo da questo, e con rispetto te lo dico.. si vede che non hai figli..
> per quanto riguarda l'indispensabilità.. immagino tu abbia visto "Mi chiamo Sam"


La figura del padre è importantissima, credo che nessuno lo neghi.
Purtroppo però è molto più frequente vedere padri più assenti rispetto a una madre...credo anche sia diverso il modo di porsi, la donna è più "accudente e avvolgente" di natura.
Poi guarda, io ho un marito che è presentissimo con mio figlio (fin troppo  quindi sono la prima a dire che se io venissi a mancare (sto facendo i cornoni nel frattempo) probabilmente se la caverebbe benone anche da solo...


----------



## Old fischio (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> le comunità femminili hanno allevato parecchi figli.
> E l'hanno fatto egregiamente.
> Certo non faccio il discorso idiota che si debba o possa fare a meno dell'uomo ma è possibile farlo...


giusto.. e vero storicamente, ma attualmente ci stanno delle mamme.. che te le raccomando! Medusì... e non solo perchè impegnate nel lavoro.. quelle a cui ti riferisci tu, si facevano il cul in ben altre faccende! ..cmq non faccio discorsi generalizzanti.. chiedo perdono nel caso..


----------



## Old fischio (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La figura del padre è importantissima, credo che nessuno lo neghi.
> Purtroppo però è molto più frequente vedere padri più assenti rispetto a una madre...credo anche sia diverso il modo di porsi, la donna è più "accudente e avvolgente" di natura.
> Poi guarda, io ho un marito che è presentissimo con mio figlio (fin troppo  quindi sono la prima a dire che se io venissi a mancare (sto facendo i cornoni nel frattempo) probabilmente se la caverebbe benone anche da solo...


brava fai i cornoni.. che a grattatio ci penso io.. vedi come siamo indispensabili.. scacciasfighe famigliari!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non capisco bene il perchè...e neanche perchè le TUE opinioni debbano essere sacrosante e quelle degli altri cazzate...strano modo di confrontarsi...ma andrà bene così!



Minchia rilassati...il mi sto incazzando era ironico!!!


----------



## ranatan (23 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> brava fai i cornoni.. che a grattatio ci penso io.. vedi come siamo indispensabili.. scacciasfighe famigliari!


 





Grazie...come è buono lei...


----------



## Old fischio (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Minchia rilassati...il mi sto incazzando era ironico!!!


se con la mia mi riesce ogni sugo.. con la tua faccia è difficile crederti!


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> scherzi o sei seria? mai sentito della difficoltà ad essere genitori.. o credi sia una passeggiata?
> 
> ops... sorry! davvero.. mi spiace!


Lo dici a me? Mamma single per forza?


----------



## Old fischio (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo dici a me? Mamma single per forza?


appunto mi scusavo.. mi pare d'aver letto qualcosa.. ciao! e forza!


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Poi guarda, io ho un marito che è presentissimo con mio figlio (fin troppo  quindi sono la prima a dire che se io venissi a mancare (sto facendo i cornoni nel frattempo) probabilmente se la caverebbe benone anche da solo...


Te l'ho già detto ma lo ripeto... sono invidiosissima...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque per me padre e madre sono sullo stesso piano. Anzi. Ci sono padri che se la cavano benissimo da soli. Sulle famiglie post-separazione la situazione è un po' più complicata... Io sono anni che ci rifletto senza trovare una soluzione...


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> appunto mi scusavo.. mi pare d'aver letto qualcosa.. ciao! e forza!


 
Figurati, non preoccuparti!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il padre di mia figlia era assente anche prima, ma ho sempre cercato di preservare l'immagine paterna, sapendo benissimo quanto sia importante per la crescita psichica dei bambini... Adesso è tutto più complicato, ma andiamo avanti...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Maggio 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> solo da questo, e con rispetto te lo dico.. si vede che non hai figli..
> per quanto riguarda l'indispensabilità.. immagino tu abbia visto "Mi chiamo Sam"


No.

Che non ho figli te l'ho scritto io stessa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda... non c'era mica polemica nel mio ragionamento... vado a sensazioni, ad esperienze (di altri) ovviamente.

E' chiaro che se si parla di indispensabilità... per un bimbo penso che sia indispensabile chiunque possa sostentarlo no? Uomo, donna o mucca che allatta.

Vediamola all'estremo... vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi...

Notte di copula tra due ubriachi sconosciuti che il giorno dopo si salutano senza nemmeno sapere il reciproco nome.

Ma hanno concepito.

La donna è diventata madre.

L'uomo?

La donna proseguirà la sua gravidanza e crescerà il suo bambino.
Perchè è una madre.

L'uomo?

Insomma... la sensazione (che penso abbiano un pò tutte le donne) ... anzi... la consapevolezza... è che la donna è madre, l'uomo è padre solo se lo decide la donna.

E per questa cosa, che vi avvelena da secoli, non possiamo farci nulla.
Perchè da secoli ce la portiamo nelle ovaie.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Che non ho figli te l'ho scritto io stessa...
> 
> ...


Esattamente cosi'.

E' da millenni che la donna alleva figli senza avere un marito e/o padre presente... questo chiaramente non esclude il fatto che ci siano buoni padri o che la figura paterna sia inutile.

Pero' la donna i figli li puo' far comunque.


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2008)

*confusione*

Mi pare che si stia confondendo la forma con la sostanza.
E' chiaro che qualunque donna può avere un figlio da sola, come é palese che esistano genitori indegni sia single dopo separazione, che in coppia....
Il problema non é la genitorialiàò casuale od occasionale ma un'adozione in caso di realtà non di coppia usuale o di single persone.
Certo che possono allevare un figlio e magari essere più adeguati di altri, il quesito é uno solo, questa scelta risponde alle esigenze prioritarie e di tutela del minore?  Insomma, al di là del caso conseguente nella realtà esistenziale, la legge deve stabilire se per dei bimbi sia giusto scegliere in partenza non una coppia non standard ma genitori diversi o un genitore single.....
Questo e solo questo é l'interesse ed il problema da affrontare... delle velleità genitoriali generiche mi importerebbe il giusto e penserei prima di tutto al futuro del bimbo che deve essere il più garantito possibile.  Ecco perché la legge può anche prevederlo, ma se é generalizzante e senza discriminanti a tutela del minore, rischia di essere una legge dura solo per l'adottato che, non raccontiamocela, allo stato dovrà convivere con una società che é per sua definizione discriminante verso queste scelte genitoriali particolari.  
Bruja


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

*Bruja*

Io non credo che i bimbi scelgano in partenza comunque... 

Tornado all'argomento capisco cosa tu intendi ma uno stato che negasse l'insminazione artificiale a una donna single, nega in un certo senso la sua capacita' di procreare e di accudire un figlio da sola... cosa che invece avviene regolarmente... 

Mi sembra un discorso ipocrita.

Aggiungo: economicamente parlando se una donna single si sente di affrontare la spesa e' perche' lo puo' fare... esattamente come avviene nelle coppie... credo che qua in Olanda sia legale ma i casi sono pochissimi proprio perche' la spesa da affrontare e' alta pero' il diritto viene riconosciuto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma nemmeno indispensabile


questo lo trovo leggermente offensivo e generico asu...
potrei dire la stessa cosa per le madri, ovviamente a parte la nascita....


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questo lo trovo leggermente offensivo e generico asu...
> potrei dire la stessa cosa per le madri, ovviamente a parte la nascita....



Ovviamente hai ragione... ci sono casi di padri che tanto di cappello...e di madri che madonna mia meglio niente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questo lo trovo leggermente offensivo e generico asu...
> potrei dire la stessa cosa per le madri, ovviamente a parte la nascita....


Puoi dirlo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ovviamente hai ragione... ci sono casi di padri che tanto di cappello...e di madri che madonna mia meglio niente...


sono diciannove anni che penso che a me è morto il genitore sbagliato....sembrerà una cattiveria e forse lo è ma, ma potendo scegliere a posteriori, esattamente come una donna single a priori può decidere di avere un figlio da sola, è questo che penso...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono diciannove anni che penso che a me è morto il genitore sbagliato....sembrerà una cattiveria e forse lo è ma, ma potendo scegliere a posteriori, esattamente come una donna single a priori può decidere di avere un figlio da sola, è questo che penso...


Capisco... certe volte lo fa... c'e' da dire che un padre stronzo fa meno danni di una madre stronza... 

Io ti dico che se potessi tornare indietro farei una IVF...


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Capisco... certe volte lo fa... c'e' da dire che un padre stronzo fa meno danni di una madre stronza...
> 
> Io ti dico che se potessi tornare indietro farei una IVF...


si reagisce così diversamente ai fatti della vita che generalizzare è quasi impossibile....
ero contrario qualche tempo fa per i singles e i gay, ma ho cambiato idea...anche al fatto che si sposino e adottino, altro che DICO...


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si reagisce così diversamente ai fatti della vita che generalizzare è quasi impossibile....
> ero contrario qualche tempo fa per i singles e i gay, ma ho cambiato idea...anche al fatto che si sposino e adottino, altro che DICO...


Per coppie gay credo che dipenda molto dalla societa' circostante... qua dove sto direi di si... tanto non si scandalizza nessuno tantomeno i figli verrebbero emarginati... in Italia non lo so... parlavo con la mia cara amica che ha recentemente scoperto questo suo lato... avendo anche 32 anni avverte un certo senso di maternita'... chiaramente non le calerebbe mai in mente di fare una cosa simile a Ca... la capisco e approvo la sua scelta di non fare...


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Per coppie gay credo che dipenda molto dalla societa' circostante... qua dove sto direi di si... tanto non si scandalizza nessuno tantomeno i figli verrebbero emarginati... in Italia non lo so... parlavo con la mia cara amica che ha recentemente scoperto questo suo lato... avendo anche 32 anni avverte un certo senso di maternita'... chiaramente non le calerebbe mai in mente di fare una cosa simile a Ca... la capisco e approvo la sua scelta di non fare...


ragionamento accettabilissimo, ma da qualche parte si dovrà pure iniziare...o no?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ragionamento accettabilissimo, ma da qualche parte si dovrà pure iniziare...o no?


Infatti io inizierei dalla IVF per le singles...tanto ci sarebbe una selezione naturale senza necessita' di controlli


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Infatti io inizierei dalla IVF per le singles...*tanto ci sarebbe una selezione naturale senza necessita' di controlli*


non sono sicuro di aver capito il senso di quello che hai scritto...


----------



## Bruja (23 Maggio 2008)

*Sgargiula*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Io non credo che i bimbi scelgano in partenza comunque... Che c'entra la scelta, i bimbi non scelgono mai....
> 
> Tornado all'argomento capisco cosa tu intendi ma uno stato che negasse l'insminazione artificiale a una donna single, nega in un certo senso la sua capacita' di procreare e di accudire un figlio da sola... cosa che invece avviene regolarmente... Io non nego nulla, dico solo che ho forti dubbi che le inseminazioni vengano effettuate nell'interesse primario del bimbo... spesso si vedono persone, e non solo riguardo all'inseminazione, ma in genere che ricercano una maternità in modo parossistico e ho sempre avuto molti dubbi che non fosse una scelta più personale che condivisa verso la responsabilità di avere un essere da allevare ed educare... insomma per capirci, quelli ad esempio che salvano il matrimonio mettendo di mezzo un figlio... così come credo che molti single di vario sesso abbiano motivazioni non sempre mirato al superiore interesse del piccolo.
> Detto questo se esiste una legge la si applica... e si spera che vada tutto per il meglio.
> ...


Questo argomento mi pare palese, se un diritto viene riconosciuto attraverso una legge, lo si applica... di solito la legge prevede anche che ci sia una capacità oggettiva di mantenere un figlio contariamente a quelli  che possono nascere, al di là del tipo di genitori, nella miseria più nera.
Io spero e mi preme solo che qualunque sia la normativa, si assicuri in primis il benessere del bambino.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> questo lo trovo leggermente offensivo e generico asu...
> potrei dire la stessa cosa per le madri, ovviamente a parte la nascita....


perché offensivo?
io parlo per mia personale esperienza.
Ho fatto a meno del padre.
Punto.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo argomento mi pare palese, se un diritto viene riconosciuto attraverso una legge, lo si applica... di solito la legge prevede anche che ci sia una capacità oggettiva di mantenere un figlio contariamente a quelli  che possono nascere, al di là del tipo di genitori, nella miseria più nera.
> Io spero e mi preme solo che qualunque sia la normativa, si assicuri in primis il benessere del bambino.
> Bruja


Pero' Bruja scusa ma, una coppia senza un quattrino puo' fare figli... coppie di psicopatici possono fare figli senza passare nessuna selezione o controllo... una donna single che magari ha tutti i requisiti necessari legalmente non puo'... bha... una coppia non necessariamente ha i requisiti necessari per fare figli... nessuno controlla perche' e' socialmente "normale" o accettabile... lo trovo stupido... anche perche' ci sono un botto di ragazze che si son ritrovate madri da un giorno all'altro... un IVF si pianifica cio' significa che pro e contro sono gia' stati passati al setaccio...

Se io, single decidessi di rimanere in cinta col metodo naturale senza un partner che differenza farebbe? Non convieni che sarebbe semplicemente piu' ovvio farlo per IVF? Inoltre anche l'IVF ha i suoi costi e i suoi tempi... e' un lungo processo, non sempre avviene alla prima botta... non credi che andare incontro a tutto questo gia' qualcosa voglia dire?


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perché offensivo?
> io parlo per mia personale esperienza.
> Ho fatto a meno del padre.
> Punto.


ah ecco...anche io ho un'esperienza del tutto negativa con mia madre, ma mai mi sognerei di sminuire la figura materna in generale....la mia si, quella degli altri, per me, è offensivo...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah ecco...anche io ho un'esperienza del tutto negativa con mia madre, ma mai mi sognerei di sminuire la figura materna in generale....la mia si, quella degli altri, per me, è offensivo...


stiamo parlando due lingue diverse...
io non ho sminuito  la figura paterna, ci mancherebbe.
Io ho detto -rimarcando che parlo per esperienza diretta quindi con un minimo di cognizione di causa- che la figura del padre NON E' INDISPENSABILE.
é auspicabile e preferibile ma non indispensabile.
Ho anche detto che la mancanza della figura materna ,per quanto mi riguarda, mi avrebbe causato molto più danni (e vedi tu già come son messa.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
ma questo anche perché ho una madre che stimo, adoro e ,sopratutto, è di una simpatia devastante


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stiamo parlando due lingue diverse...
> io non ho sminuito  la figura paterna, ci mancherebbe.
> Io ho detto -rimarcando che parlo per esperienza diretta quindi con un minimo di cognizione di causa- che la figura del padre NON E' INDISPENSABILE.
> é auspicabile e preferibile ma non indispensabile.
> ...


hai ragione, in effetti avevi detto una cosa diversa...
è difficile generalizzare, in soldoni.....
per l'ultima cosa che hai scritto francamente sono molto contento per te e ti invidio, benevolmente si intende...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai ragione, in effetti avevi detto una cosa diversa...
> è difficile generalizzare, in soldoni.....
> per l'ultima cosa che hai scritto francamente sono molto contento per te e ti invidio, benevolmente si intende...


ti ringrazio e mi ritengo molto fortunata perchè so che è cosa poco comune..(che peccato, cazzarola)
non dico che sia gratuita perchè ogni rapporto va coltivato ma sono partita molto avvantaggiata.
a che età hai perso tuo padre?


----------



## Old Sgargiula (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non sono sicuro di aver capito il senso di quello che hai scritto...



Con selezione naturale intendo che non tutte le single se la sentirebbero di intraprendere quel percorso... stesso vale per le coppie gay... la realta sociale in cui si vive e' piu' forte di quanto si creda...


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ringrazio e mi ritengo molto fortunata perchè so che è cosa poco comune..(che peccato, cazzarola)
> non dico che sia gratuita perchè ogni rapporto va coltivato ma sono partita molto avvantaggiata.
> a che età hai perso tuo padre?


19


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Con selezione naturale intendo che non tutte le single se la sentirebbero di intraprendere quel percorso... stesso vale per le coppie gay... la realta sociale in cui si vive e' piu' forte di quanto si creda...


ok. capito....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 19


io  a 9.
ma comprendo che a 19 sia diverso
peggiore per certi sensi e meno duro per altri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vabbè.
chiuso con le tristesse


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io  a 9.
> ma comprendo che a 19 sia diverso
> peggiore per certi sensi e meno duro per altri
> 
> ...
















ok chiuso....
come ultima cosa, sarebbe stato molto peggio perderlo a 9...non ci voglio nemmeno pensare a quell'età e con solo mia madre...brrrrrrrrrr
stop!


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stiamo parlando due lingue diverse...
> io non ho sminuito la figura paterna, ci mancherebbe.
> Io ho detto -rimarcando che parlo per esperienza diretta quindi con un minimo di cognizione di causa- che la figura del padre NON E' INDISPENSABILE.
> é auspicabile e preferibile ma non indispensabile.
> ...


 
Scusa se intervengo ma la figura paterna* E'* indispensabile. Per la crescita psichica del bambino. Non importa per quanto tempo ci sia, l'importante è che ci sia. Poi nulla in contrario all'adozione di bambini  a coppie etero, gay o single. Ma psicologicamente il padre e la madre hanno la stessa importanza.

ps 9 anni... forse è troppo doloroso per te, ma potresti aiutarmi a capire, cosa sarebbe meglio fare con la mia, che ne ha quasi 6...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa se intervengo ma la figura paterna* E'* indispensabile. Per la crescita psichica del bambino. Non importa per quanto tempo ci sia, l'importante è che ci sia. Poi nulla in contrario all'adozione di bambini  a coppie etero, gay o single. Ma psicologicamente il padre e la madre hanno la stessa importanza.
> 
> * ps 9 anni... forse è troppo doloroso per te, ma potresti aiutarmi a capire, cosa sarebbe meglio fare con la mia, che ne ha quasi 6..*.



in che senso?


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso?


Io non so cosa fare non so cosa sia giusto non so come comportarmi...

Forse tu da figlia potresti darmi dei consigli...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io non so cosa fare non so cosa sia giusto non so come comportarmi...
> 
> Forse tu da figlia potresti darmi dei consigli...


io ho avuto la fortuna di avere una grande tribù di donne che mi hanno impedito di sentire la mancanza di mio padre.
Non ho ricette purtroppo..
amore e severità, comprensione e fermezza
ma capisco che siano parole.
ti dico solo che le poche volte che mia madre ha cercato di farmi vedere aspetti negativi o solo reali di mio padre (che avevo idealizzato) mi sono incazzata.
Oggi so chi era e non mi manca più.
Ho fatto a meno di lui e forse, inconsciamente, gliene faccio una colpa.
ma si sopravvive , credimi.
Tu sei l'unico punti di riferimento che ha.
grande responsabilità ma grandissima missione


----------



## MK (23 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Tu sei l'unico punti di riferimento che ha.
> grande responsabilità ma grandissima missione


 

Lo so, ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere anche suo padre, pur con tutti i suoi limiti. Adesso sarà tutto più difficile... ma confido in noi... 
Grazie...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Maggio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo so, ho sempre cercato di coinvolgere anche suo padre, pur con tutti i suoi limiti. Adesso sarà tutto più difficile... ma confido in noi...
> Grazie...


alla base di tutto c'è l'amore fra voi e quello non credo vi manchi!
buona fortuna!


----------



## Bruja (25 Maggio 2008)

*Sgargiula*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Pero' Bruja scusa ma, una coppia senza un quattrino puo' fare figli... coppie di psicopatici possono fare figli senza passare nessuna selezione o controllo...Ho già detto che alle decisioni della natura non esistono leggi o controlli, quella é autonoma. una donna single che magari ha tutti i requisiti necessari legalmente non puo'... bha... una coppia non necessariamente ha i requisiti necessari per fare figli... nessuno controlla perche' e' socialmente "normale" o accettabile... lo trovo stupido... anche perche' ci sono un botto di ragazze che si son ritrovate madri da un giorno all'altro... un IVF si pianifica cio' significa che pro e contro sono gia' stati passati al setaccio...
> Se io, single decidessi di rimanere in cinta col metodo naturale senza un partner che differenza farebbe? Non convieni che sarebbe semplicemente piu' ovvio farlo per IVF? Inoltre anche l'IVF ha i suoi costi e i suoi tempi... e' un lungo processo, non sempre avviene alla prima botta... non credi che andare incontro a tutto questo gia' qualcosa voglia dire?


Quello che intendo é che al fanciullo si garantisca davvero la priorità assoluta come qualità di vita, visto che contrariamente alla natura, la legge può operare preventivamente con (si presume) una sperabile saggezza.  E' comunque auspicabile che chi utilizza questa opportunità lo faccia per ragioni ponderate e non per moda o riempimenti di vuoti.
Restare incinta da single é possibilissimo, come accedere all'IVF, sarei più prudente nel caso di coppie particolari, anche se la mia perplessità verte più all'adozione che all'inseminazione.
Diciamo che mi viene l'orticaria quando un atto d'amore e di donazione viene rivendicato come una vittoria legale.
Alla fine però ci si deve sempre rimettere al buon senso ed alla maturità delle persone interessate.... ed alla consapevolezza che la propria scelta mette il minore nella condizione iniziale di diversa situazione familiare.
Per il resto nulla da eccepire.... ripeto é più per la maturità e la consapevolezza delle persone che fruiranno della legge che della legge in sé che mi preoccupo.
Bruja


----------

